# Done



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I quit today after 1 1/2 years and 2500 rides with uber and about a month of lyft. After spending the New Years in my car and only walking away with $200 I realized that this is no longer for me. I mustered up the effort to go out today after not driving for two weeks in an attempt to pay off my $80 fuel debt that I've racked up. Got a ping at the airport, 5 star rider at 2 times the surge. 6 minutes later I get a message from him that he is waiting on his bags and asks me to wait. Since he is going 20 miles away I wait 10 minutes then I hit "no show". Uber being uber erases the trip and does not award me the $5 cancellation fee. I email and get the usual run around. I respond back by demanding the fee and asking to opt out of pool but yet again with the usual copy and paste response. I escalated the issue to a supervisor stating that I am dropping the cancellation issue and that the lack of driver customer service has made the decision to quit easy. I am done.

As for the fuel debt, they will never see that money. They can consider it severance pay


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Did you start his trip? You wont get a cancel fee when you start a tripm


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

t5contra said:


> I quit today after 1 1/2 years and 2500 rides with uber and about a month of lyft. After spending the New Years in my car and only walking away with $200 I realized that this is no longer for me. I mustered up the effort to go out today after not driving for two weeks in an attempt to pay off my $80 fuel debt that I've racked up. Got a ping at the airport, 5 star rider at 2 times the surge. 6 minutes later I get a message from him that he is waiting on his bags and asks me to wait. Since he is going 20 miles away I wait 10 minutes then I hit "no show". Uber being uber erases the trip and does not award me the $5 cancellation fee. I email and get the usual run around. I respond back by demanding the fee and asking to opt out of pool but yet again with the usual copy and paste response. I escalated the issue to a supervisor stating that I am dropping the cancellation issue and that the lack of driver customer service has made the decision to quit easy. I am done.
> 
> As for the fuel debt, they will never see that money. They can consider it severance pay


Good decision.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Did you start his trip? You wont get a cancel fee when you start a tripm


I did not


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

They are going to go after you for that Fuel payment. I hope you saved $$$ for a lawyer, you're gonna need it. Good luck buddy.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

IF you didn't start the trip, how do you know how far he was going? (You said 20 miles). I think it was a bit hasty for you to cancel out while you KNEW the guy was waiting for his bags, he can't control the timing on when the bags spit out on the carousel.

Seems to me you gave up on a nice payment to get a $5 cancel fee instead. I agree with your decision to quit, I haven't driven in a year and I'm happy with that decision.


----------



## Xlady (Nov 10, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> They are going to go after you for that Fuel payment. I hope you saved $$$ for a lawyer, you're gonna need it. Good luck buddy.


Need a lawyer for a 80 dollar debt ? Did i miss something?


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> IF you didn't start the trip, how do you know how far he was going? (You said 20 miles). I think it was a bit hasty for you to cancel out while you KNEW the guy was waiting for his bags, he can't control the timing on when the bags spit out on the carousel.
> 
> Seems to me you gave up on a nice payment to get a $5 cancel fee instead. I agree with your decision to quit, I haven't driven in a year and I'm happy with that decision.


I called him and he told where he was going. After 10 minutes I canceled the trip and to this day uber still haven't given me the cancellation fee. The guy shouldn't have called for a car if he didn't have his bags yet.

Anyway, it doesn't matter. I haven't driven since then and I am not planning on coming back


----------

